# Reviews on K-9 Pines



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Anyone have any info/reviews/opinions on the K-9 Pines GSD breeders located out of Saluda, NC?
https://k9pines.com/


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

As a rule of thumb, any breeder that breeds for colours not recognized by the breed standard, such as liver, blue and panda is likely NOT paying attention to the important things like health, temperament and conformation.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I can find no information on any health testing, links to pedigrees, list of accomplishments or why their breeding stock is breedworthy. Color, for me, is not a reason to breed a dog.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

A pizza and wings restaurant! They're the perfect breeder for my one son, who doesn't like German Shepherds.


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

If you google the kennel name you can checkout the ripoff reports posted. I've looked at her dogs on facebook and they (at least to me) have more of an Australian shepherd look. Mostly they are just very pointy faced, not all of them but ones I've seen. I found a few that were on pedigree database and she seems to name them according to what recessive colors they can produce, they have a name but the colors are mixed in there. She doesn't let puppy buyers meet the parents and from what I've read claims it is unsanitary to let buyers back where the puppies actually live. Her selling point is that her husband is former law enforcement.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Not a place I would deal with.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I thought everyone likes Pizza.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Only new York style.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh boy, I would run.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

huntergreen said:


> Only new York style.


But imagine the wild and crazy,unconventional combinations I bet they throw together. Just a hunch.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Steve Strom said:


> But imagine the wild and crazy,unconventional combinations I bet they throw together. Just a hunch.


Menu says spinach artichoke dip pizza. Or if you prefer a Rueben pizza? 


Best item on the menu=Bucket of Balls! Golf town?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sabis mom said:


> Best item on the menu=Bucket of Balls! Golf town?


Or a ranching town


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

You DO realize the mods are going to kill this thread?? :nono:

But in the meantime... :toasting:>:laugh2:


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Sunsilver said:


> You DO realize the mods are going to kill this thread?? :nono:
> 
> But in the meantime... :toasting:>:laugh2:


Why?They don't like pizza? There's wings too.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sunsilver said:


> You DO realize the mods are going to kill this thread?? :nono:
> 
> But in the meantime... :toasting:>:laugh2:


Aww, come on. It's the middle of July, it's 12 degrees outside, my shoulder is killing me because the door attacked me again. I gotta have some fun.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Sabis mom said:


> Aww, come on. It's the middle of July, it's 12 degrees outside, my shoulder is killing me because the door attacked me again. I gotta have some fun.


It's only 12 degrees outside??? Man, that's cold! Maybe I ought to move to where you live. >


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Pytheis said:


> It's only 12 degrees outside??? Man, that's cold! Maybe I ought to move to where you live. >


Celsius , I Am Canadian! Lol. It translates to about 54 for anyone south of the border. Maybe I should move to NC and go for pizza?


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Sabis mom said:


> Celsius , I Am Canadian! Lol. It translates to about 54 for anyone south of the border. Maybe I should move to NC and go for pizza?


Lol, I know. But still, 54? I've been dealing with 95-100 for weeks and weeks straight now. I am beyond sick of it. I don't ever want to move to Texas.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Pytheis said:


> Lol, I know. But still, 54? I've been dealing with 95-100 for weeks and weeks straight now. I am beyond sick of it. I don't ever want to move to Texas.


I will trade you places, I am good with 100 or so, love it. As long as I have water to play in. 
I liked Texas, BTW. I have some road signs from there that say Welcome to Earth, and Happy 5 miles. I was very young, had a truck and tools, and was doing research on drinking your way across the country. There is a place in Utah? called Green Valley, it isn't and they have no bar.


Anyway, back to the pizza. I mean breeder.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I actually know a dog from this breeder and she seems fine. Goes to work with her person and is fine with people and dogs. 

I wouldn't be surprised if that dog is not the norm though, and I certainly wouldn't buy a dog from this breeder.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

The only thing I will comment on if pizza is not made in ny -it should not be called pizza!!! In my experience- lol!!! Joking but not lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

